
Show HN: Open Source website to learn anything with maps - nikivi
Hey everyone.<p>Today we released a new update to our website where we completely redesigned the website from scratch and now anyone can come in and add resources and links of their own.<p>The goal of the website is to visually present the most efficient paths for learning any topic on Earth.<p>Would really love to hear your thoughts and feedback. It&#x27;s also Open Source (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;learn-anything&#x2F;learn-anything" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;learn-anything&#x2F;learn-anything</a>) so if you know a little React, we would love to get any help we can get. Thank you.<p>The website can be seen live here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learn-anything.xyz&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;learn-anything.xyz&#x2F;</a>
======
niwolive
Wow, great concept! Here's some feedback :)

For the landing page − I like how uncluttered the design is, and how it serves
one specific purpose. I very intuitively went to the big input box and started
typing things I wanted to learn about, expecting to be presented a list of
resources. On the down side, perhaps the hamburger menu is not intuitive
enough, and makes some essential information from the « About » page too hard
to access? More on this below...

Regarding the Presentation of results / the map − I felt a mixture of
enthusiasm and overwhelm when I was presented the map. I was sure what the
connections between the map items meant and similarly confused about the « + /
\- » next to each of the resources and some of the icons (didn't find the
legend immediately). Also, here's a bug: right after clicking one of the
suggestions when typing « elm » on the landing page, the list of suggestions
was still appearing over the map when it loaded. Here's a picture
demonstrating it:
[https://i.imgur.com/KJkssYx.png](https://i.imgur.com/KJkssYx.png)

When I found my way to the well hidden « about » page, I could gradually learn
more about how the map was constructed and how to interact with it. To avoid
the initial confusion, it would have been helpful to be introduced to the map
with a 3-4 steps tutorial made of a few sequential tooltips explaining me how
it is laid out and how I can interact with it. Each tooltip could have a « Got
it! » button to go to the next tip / explaination, and probably a « skip
tutorial » link for the returning visitors who cleared their cookies.

Overall I think this is a very usefull website, with a user-friendly workflow
to search and add resources, that could be better introduced to with the
aforementioned interactive tutorial. If you want more feedback, feel free to
submit your site to Usability Testing Exchange,
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange) —
that's a free people-help-each-other-with-feedback place I'm helping to get
started.

